# Fasttech Products Reviews



## Alex (17/8/14)

Here's a quick guide *I found* with regards to fasttech products. Which may be of help to some of you guys. 
source

*Please note: This is NOT my review.*

I like to experiment with different vaping gear, and at this point I feel like I've bought half of Fasttech's offerings. Much of it is laughably bad, some of it is OK (and great to give to friends interested in vaping), but there are a few gems. Below are some of my favorites along with mini-reviews. If you're in the market for a mech mod or dripper, have the patience of a saint for shipping, and don't want to spend a lot then give these a look.


*Mech mods*

--Cartel Copper https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008265/1791600-cartel-style-mechanical-mod-full-set --Cartel Brass https://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10008265/1770601
These are the Infinite clones as far as I can tell. Heavy, solidly built, great magnetic buttons and very adjustable positive pins. Super-low voltage drop, particularly on the copper version.

--Pegasus https://www.fasttech.com/products/10008266/
This is the Vapetech version that Twisted420 reviewed so highly. Great button, almost no voltage drop, and very deep engraving.

--Vanilla tube https://www.fasttech.com/products/1766904
Not sure who makes this one, but I like it. The positive pin adjustment is a little fiddly, but the reverse-threaded locking ring and button are nice, and it hits hard.

--GP Paps https://www.fasttech.com/p/1677404

EDIT: Initially I hadn't included this one since I don't like how the button gets hot on very low resistance builds, and it sometimes un-adjusts itself, however after several folks mentioned it I thought I'd throw it on the list. If you don't build below .4 or so you won't notice the hot button, and other than that it's a pretty slick little mod.

*RDA*

--Magma https://www.fasttech.com/p/1718100
I own both the authentic Magma and this clone, and honestly I can't tell them apart. Deep well, great flavor, fantastic machining. Dual or single airflow options.

--Mephisto https://www.fasttech.com/products/1802100
There are several Mephisto clones on FT, and most of them are pretty bad. This one on the other hand is pretty great. A little noisy on hard draws, but a great deep well and bus parking sized post holes. Dual or single coil airflow options.

--Stillare V2 https://www.fasttech.com/p/1746004
The laser engraving on this one is a touch blurrier than on my authentic, but the design is spot on. Hits hard with big clouds and decent flavor - tunable with very adjustable airflow. Dual coil only.
--Veritas http://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10008562/1816700-veritas-style-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer
Another one that's indistinguishable from the authentic. Fiddly to build, but the flavor is amazing. Almost leakproof with the horizontal airflow channel. Some of the other clones of this on Fasttech have smaller airflow than the authentic, but this particular SKU doesn't.

--Zenith V2 https://www.fasttech.com/products/1805906
Not quite a 1:1 clone with a copper positive pin, and not immaculate machining, but other than that it's fantastic. Hits and builds just like the authentic. Airflow options for single or dual, and comes with the full set of AFC rings to suit your style.

*Accessories*

--POM driptips https://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10005770/1447706

Buy these. Just do. Heck, buy the 5 pack. They also have white, SS, brass, and copper versions of the same drip tips. Wide bore makes for easy draw, a wide opening makes it easy to drip through, and the POM versions are very good at insulating your lips from a hot atty.

*What to stay away from and general Fasttech buying tips*
Anything with circuitry. Every VV/VW mod I've gotten from Fasttech has been bad, and some of them have been scary bad (mis-reading resistance by as much as half an ohm). For everything else, look closely at the pictures and the reviews before you buy. Stay away from things with less than four stars, or anything where there demo pictures (which should presumably be the best one from their stock) shows burrs in the threading, or sloppy details. If they have two versions of something, the version that's a dollar more is usually worth the extra dollar. If in the US, always get the USPS Priority shipping, it's the fastest free options for orders over $25.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## RawRam_cpt (20/8/14)

Nice! 

I have to add that Fasttech is SO cheap that I usually double up on the smaller items and really don't feel too badly when something doesn't work as advertised. 







Picked up an order of new stuff yesterday. Currently rocking a Brass 4nine with a Magma and they were an absolute steal! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (20/8/14)

nice find @Alex


----------



## Waine (13/1/18)

I still love Tube Mech mods more than any other device out there. Best vaping experience without fear of electronic failure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/18)

Thanks for the info @Alex .
I'm a bit confused where you say one should stay away from "


Alex said:


> Anything with circuitry. Every VV/VW mod I've gotten from Fasttech has been bad


.
The vast majority of Fasttech VV and VW mods are genuine well-known brands such as Lost Vape, Wismec, Sigelei, Hcigar, GeekVape Smoktech etc. I have bought several authentic mods from them without any problems.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (14/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the info @Alex .
> I'm a bit confused where you say one should stay away from "
> .
> The vast majority of Fasttech VV and VW mods are genuine well-known brands such as Lost Vape, Wismec, Sigelei, Hcigar, GeekVape Smoktech etc. I have bought several authentic mods from them without any problems.



Hi @Puff the Magic Dragon, as I mentioned in the OP .. this isn't my review. However if you checkout the comments on the original reddit post.

"As to the circuitry issues, there's a rumour going around in the industry that FT is passing off RMA's (returned merchandise) as new. Some folks have gotten items that have been refurbished, and personally, I had to return two items (Vamo and SVD) that did not work as intended."

Also bear in mind that this was posted three years ago, so many things have likely changed.

source: www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2drg52/the_best_clones_fasttech_has_to_offer_nine/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/1/18)

Hi @Alex. I realised that it wasn't your review. I apologise for my clumsy language use. I should have said something like "the article you quoted said..." Sorry.
I took a look at the Fasttech customer forum regarding authentic products. It would seem that this is no longer an issue for customers. In the past questions were raised, but the consensus is that if it says it is authentic then it is. Their forum is far more vitriolic than ours and I am certain that if it was an issue customers would be shouting from the rooftops and sharpening their pitchforks.
When one reads other forums it makes one realise how fortunate we are to have ECIGSSA. A troll wouldn't survive one minute here. On other forums battles rage for weeks and personal attacks are the order of the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/1/18)

Hi @Puff the Magic Dragon, yeah we seem to have a really good culture of mutual respect on this forum. There are occasional hiccups now and again, but that's to be expected really. 
The last few years have really propelled Chinese companies to the top in terms of new Vaping Tech, instead of simply producing clones like they once used to. I haven't had any sorts of dealings with companies like FT for many years now, but I do occasionally check out their forums on a few products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/18)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Nice!
> 
> I have to add that Fasttech is SO cheap that I usually double up on the smaller items and really don't feel too badly when something doesn't work as advertised.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree.The China sites offer a vast array of vapeing products for greatly discounted prices. Keeping this in mind one must remember the customer service won't match your local B and M but they usually stand behind the products if one is patient. I would say I save around %40 off msrp.I have to say the postal aspect of buying from China has improved quite a bit in the last year or so,imho.I'd say I get most stuff within 2-3 wks sometimes less.And shipping is almost always free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/18)

You are right @kev mac . In my experience, the Chinese sellers post the items pretty close to the to the time promised. In the case of Fasttech, they let you know if there is a problem on their side, and offer to split the consignment. My last parcel went via Turkey and arrived in Johannesburg after about two weeks. I then waited almost two months for SA Customs to process it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You are right @kev mac . In my experience, the Chinese sellers post the items pretty close to the to the time promised. In the case of Fasttech, they let you know if there is a problem on their side, and offer to split the consignment. My last parcel went via Turkey and arrived in Johannesburg after about two weeks. I then waited almost two months for SA Customs to process it.


@Puff the Magic Dragon yeah,they've upped their game.When I started ordering on line from them I was impressed by the prices but it took forever to arrive.As I've stated previously the horror stories about your postal service has given me a new respect for the USPS.


----------



## Hooked (16/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Alex. I realised that it wasn't your review. I apologise for my clumsy language use. I should have said something like "the article you quoted said..." Sorry.
> I took a look at the Fasttech customer forum regarding authentic products. It would seem that this is no longer an issue for customers. In the past questions were raised, but the consensus is that if it says it is authentic then it is. Their forum is far more vitriolic than ours and I am certain that if it was an issue customers would be shouting from the rooftops and sharpening their pitchforks.
> When one reads other forums it makes one realise how fortunate we are to have ECIGSSA. A troll wouldn't survive one minute here. On other forums battles rage for weeks and personal attacks are the order of the day.



@Puff the Magic Dragon I don't belong to other forums, but Facebook groups are poisonous!!


----------



## Hooked (16/1/18)

I've never bought anything from Fasttech or any other international vendor and I'm hesitant to do so. What happens if the device is faulty? If one buys from a local vendor at least one can return it without a problem. Have any peeps had an experience with a faulty device?


----------



## Yas786 (17/1/18)

I’ve been buying pretty much everything vape wise from fasttech and touch wood never EVER had an issue with something not being authentic etc. 
I’ve never had any issues with anything I’ve bought from there as well. 
I usually get my mods from there if they carry them. My smok majesty mod cost me about £40 when in the U.K. I’ve seen them up for about £70. So saved myself some money there. The only mod I didn’t buy from there but had to in the U.K. was the hotcig rsq but I got that for a cheapish price here in the U.K. 

Just to give you an example, a lost vape therion DNA75C bf squonker is around £110 cheapest price. Fasttech I can pick it up for £80 and I’ll have it in a weeks time etc. 

Usually with FT it’s around 6 days from shipping to my address so pretty quick. So saving myself £20-£30 and waiting a week or so is worth it. 

Only things I buy in the U.K. vape wise is juice and even that can be expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

